# My trip to AJ Coleman



## fixitright (Jan 5, 2012)

Had a great trip to Chicago, saw the sights and visited AJ Coleman.

We have nothing like it in Minnesota and Kirk and company did me well.

Here is some pictures I posted on the Ridgid forum.

https://www.ridgidforum.com/forum/m...aning-discussion/700814-my-trip-to-aj-coleman


Thanks again Kirk and crew


----------



## Redwood (Sep 8, 2008)

Ahh oh well...

I forgot my login over there so I can't see the pictures...

Why don't you post them here?


----------



## fixitright (Jan 5, 2012)

To much work

Ya don't need to log in, 

JUST DO IT!


----------



## The Dane (Feb 19, 2015)

The pictures don't show when I go to the link.


----------



## Redwood (Sep 8, 2008)

I don't bother to go there anymore...
It's just a handyman forum full of hack jobs and I love my k-60 posts...

I can count the number of times I click on a link to go there in a year on less than one hand...


----------



## Flyout95 (Apr 13, 2012)

Post them here. Even though I'm there like once a month...


----------



## gear junkie (Jun 20, 2008)

Pics dont work anyway


----------



## fixitright (Jan 5, 2012)

Hope this works, Red you are a pain.

My trip to Chicago and a visit to AJ Coleman



































My new buddy Kirk on the right








Thanks again to Kirk and crew for the help and great service.


----------



## fixitright (Jan 5, 2012)

Here's two girls from Germany that I met in Chicago.







It wasn't just a business trip and their a whole lot
better looking than Kirk


----------



## Flyout95 (Apr 13, 2012)

Danke.


----------



## Toli (Nov 7, 2015)

That place is drain cleaning heaven 

Great place to do business. I got two camera heads and a micro drain up there right now. 

No BS up there. I appreciate that.


----------



## chonkie (Jul 31, 2014)

fixitright said:


> Here's two girls from Germany that I met in Chicago.
> View attachment 65346
> 
> It wasn't just a business trip and their a whole lot
> better looking than Kirk


So ... is that the only pic of them you got, or is it the only pic appropriate for posting?


----------



## fixitright (Jan 5, 2012)

chonkie said:


> So ... is that the only pic of them you got, or is it the only pic appropriate for posting?


Yes Chonkie, the only picture I will post.

You do know European women are much more liberal than most American girls.


----------



## gear junkie (Jun 20, 2008)

fixitright said:


> Yes Chonkie, the only picture I will post.
> 
> You do know European women are much more liberal than most American girls.


I call BS.....pics or it didn't happen.


----------



## SewerRatz (Apr 25, 2009)

Did you get to meet Marvin at AJ Coleman? I remember going to AJ there with my father when I was around 6 years old. Marvin used to always show me his car collection. He has a few of his collectable cars and motorcycles in the back at the current shop.


----------



## fixitright (Jan 5, 2012)

Hey Ratz, didn't get to meet Marvin but I will be going back.
Although he probably isn't there in the winter.

Gear Junkie, your going to have to use your imagination and find your own German girls.

Chicago is a Great town to explore.


----------



## SewerRatz (Apr 25, 2009)

Next time you are around give me a ring. We can meet up at AJ Coleman and grab a pint at Fireside next door.


----------



## fixitright (Jan 5, 2012)

SewerRatz said:


> Next time you are around give me a ring. We can meet up at AJ Coleman and grab a pint at Fireside next door.


It would be my pleasure to tip a brew with you.

I do love road trips.


----------

